# cat kennels in Mexico City



## skline92 (Jan 14, 2012)

Are there any pet kennels in Mexico City that are nice? My bf and I have
a cat and our friend's also have a cat. both are update to date on their shots.
We are heading back to the states to visit our families in April and need a
place to keep the cats. If you guys know of anything please let me know.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

A suggestion: if you don't get any specific recommendations from anyone here, ask your veterinarian.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is hard enough to find good kennels to board a dog. Cats aren't too popular as pets in Mexico, often being semi-feral and having short lifespans. The survivors stick to rooftops and walls but most die of poison ingested by eating poisoned rodents. 
I would suggest boarding a pet cat with a friend and hope that it didn't sneak outside.


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you considered having a friend come in and housesit for you while you're away? Cats are very uncomfortable about moving to another place, especially without their 'families', and will likely try to get back home. Supplying a friend with free accommodation for a few weeks, in exchange for feeding and playing with your cats, could be the best option. The cats will certainly more comfortable and more likely to be there when you get back.


----------

